Ask HN: Why people asking for chronological order feed on Instagram? - startupflix
======
onion2k
If the solution to a problem isn't perceived as being good enough (eg people
think an algorithm is hiding things they want to see instead of showing things
things they want to see) users will often state they want the simplest
possible alternative. In the case of a timeline that's everything in the
default time series order. Essentially they're saying "The algorithm isn't
working, so remove the algorithm and show me everything."

~~~
startupflix
Does the algorithmic feed is more useful than the chronological approach? Will
people move to a new app if the app provides chronological order feed?

~~~
onion2k
The problem with the chronological feed is that you get people's posts bunched
together. If a friend is having a night out and posting lots of selfies, meal
pics, drinks pics, etc then that's all you'll see when you log in. It'd just
be one person's updates for pages on end. That's a bad provably experience
that stops people coming back to the app. The algorithm tries to improve
_that_.

Also, and I don't know about Instagram, but on Facebook if you have 250
friends you could be seeing as many as 1000 posts a day from your network.
You'd never see anything more than an hour old if it was chronological -
imagine all the stuff you'd miss any time you didn't choose to scroll back.

Chronological ordering is awful.

~~~
startupflix
Thanks a lot. Thank you for clarifying my doubts :)

